# Slingshot Shooting, A Few Of My Favorite Shots W/The OPFS



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The frame is The Orniginal Pickle Fork Shooter and the tubes are small diameter Tex Shooter tubes by Hygenic. Pouch is The Super Sure Super Pouch from Raycarl. The fastest frames are the smaller frames and I just like to get it there.

Just a quick pop in, hope a few of you fellow shooters enjoy the video.

There Ya Go.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello Darell.

Welcome back.

Nice shooting.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy @#$% ! Welcome back Darrell !Great to see you here!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome! I love watching you shoot. Good to see you back, too!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay!!! Good to see you Dgui! Welcome back good sir. Love your videos.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

D-Man!!! Glad you put that together... Thanks for sharing it here as well.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice shooting. Welcome back Darell. :wub:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see the post dgui and thanks for the kudos -- Tex


----------



## LP Sling (Nov 24, 2012)

UAAUU......... bether than Hopalong Cassidy! ! ! !


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

Love the fast draw video. I'm still really impressed with what you did with that shaving cream can and a gumball. I need to get a pfs to play with one of these days.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 25, 2011)

Darrell, I don't see how you can make those shots. They really aren't possible, but you're doing them anyway! You must be a reincarnated fast draw gunslinger form the Old West!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That's kick***, DGUI. Gunna make a PFS tomorrow.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Last shot is godly. The old west spin into the holster really emphasizes the quickdraw. Personally my favorite videos you've made are the Urban Stealth Defense. Video found right yonder.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

well, im not much into trick shooting or fast draw, but i do marvel at people with them skills, and i also can appreciate the marksmanship involved. welcome back DGUI.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:bowdown: *DGUI :bowdown:*


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Unbelievable. Your catch box. Unbelievably small. Shooting is pretty darnn good too.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, just unbelievable.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Darrell,you can really shoot Bud! Really fast too!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

So Glad you fellows like the video.

Thanks,

Dgui


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

yoda you a bad mother f&(*ker hush my mouth really darrell just plain out of the box amazing :shocked: :headbang:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

What the.....

Awesome shooting....


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

treefork said:


> :bowdown: *DGUI :bowdown:*


THIS.

Wham. Wham. Wham. Whamwhamwhamwhamwhamwhamwham, there ya go lol... Legendary - please don't go away again master Dgui! You're inspirational


----------

